# MAHI MAHI ??????



## Budbaptist (Jan 11, 2008)

Would love to target Mahi and was wondering at what time of year would it be possible in the 15-20 mile range and then 20-30 mile range out of Destin? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

i second this question. i'm excited about my first chance at mahi-mahi when the time is right


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

20-30 is a good range. Look for floating debris like boards, crab pot buoys or weed patchs. Most of the fish you are going to find aren't going to be bigger than 5 lbs. I like using a light spinning rods and small live baits.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Great to see another Nautic Star owner out of Destin, see you on the water! I've always had my best luck with Mahi Mahi fishing the tide line when I can find it. Usually I'll be running to a spot 10-20 miles offshore when I run across it and decide to troll my king rig with a cigar minnow for a while. Once you find them you can catch a few in a very short period of time. Other than that anything floating in the water offshore can produce Mahi Mahi, it won't be long now, just keep the sunny warm days a coming!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

um if you wanna run to green canyon they are there right now....otherwise, you gotta wait another month or so at the least.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, it will be another month before they show in good numbers. You can catch bigger ones, but be willing to put in the time!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

It has been a long time since I've caught a dorado north of 20 lbs inside 30 miles.I guess it due to fishing pressure.June is a great month to fish the grass lines and grassislands. Throughout the summer dorado will hang around most anything floating. The little guys are alot of fun on light spinning rods. An 8-10 lbs one really is a handful on 12# spinning.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

The Mahi really start to show up in May like everyone has said. The further out, the bigger they are. I have seen them 10 miles out on floating wood. Last year with all the ugly water, we managed to catch quite a few inside the edge on big weed lines. They were all pretty small, but there was a keeper every so often. I can't wait for some good blue water and a big rip or weed line. I think I am going home and working on the trolling gear tonight.

Chris


----------

